# test question



## chefgirl2004 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm studying to take the certifying board of dietary managers test and there is a practice test question I cannot seem to get correct, here's the question:

For a catering event, labor costs are $510, food is $800 and supplies are $250; what is the selling price for an entrée that will feed 300 people, considering a  50% food cost percentage?

If someone can please explain the steps in how to figure this out that would be great!


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Check out this thread from this forum a while ago. It will simplify it for you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/12359/standard-food-cost-percent-for-catering

If you have any questions after reading then let us know.

PS: The answer is right in front of you in the question itself.


----------

